
Computer monitor causes scare at Newark airport - J3L2404
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/12/20/AR2010122001381.html
======
kgermino
I understand that we need to be careful take precautions and all that but
come-on we closed down an entire terminal because somebody shipped a computer
monitor? If a dog smells explosives, fine, shut down the airport, but just
because a monitor releases some radiation (which it's supposed to do) doesn't
mean we need to shut down an entire terminal while we wait for an all clear.

~~~
tgflynn
This is the first time I've ever heard of a computer monitor emitting
radiation when it's turned off (I'm assuming a monitor inside luggage would
have no power source). CRT's emit some X-rays due to high-voltage vacuum tubes
but only when they are on, and who uses CRT's anymore ?

I'd be curious if anyone can explain why an unpowered monitor or a flat-screen
monitor would emit ionizing radiation. A Google search for "computer monitor
radiation" turned up no technically useful information on the first couple of
screens.

~~~
dhughes
The article never stated it was a flatscreen or CRT monitor but if radiation
was detected I'd say it must have been a CRT monitor.

It may be the lead in the glass, lead is already slightly radioactive and
being bombarded by x-ray probably doesn't improve that situation any.

~~~
tgflynn
I am quite confident that bombardment with X-rays of several keV has no effect
on the natural background radiation of lead or any other material. Such
effects require nuclear interactions with activation energies in the MeV range
or greater.

------
Qz
I tried packing one of my monitors inside checked luggage back when I was
flying to/from college a lot. It didn't fit, and in retrospect I guess that
was a good thing -- although this was 4-6 years ago when security personnel
were slightly less insane.

------
ceejayoz
This sounds like a nice way to run a denial of service attack on the nation's
airports.

~~~
KeithMajhor
That's kind of ironic. I never considered over-zealous security as a
vulnerability.

~~~
ceejayoz
Just wait until someone bombs a crowded airport security checkpoint some
holiday weekend.

